# Elk?



## PA Plumber (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw this animal running up the road this evening. 

I got 3 digital pics and this is the best one.

I am sure it is an elk. I sent it to a friend and he is really razzing me about it being a really big deer.

We don't have native elk in this part of Pennsylvania. We do have a game farm in the county where I saw this animal. 

What do you think?


----------



## 70t351w (Oct 1, 2007)

Sure looks to be an Elk. Put some feed out with a game camera to get a closer pic. Ask the farm owner if he may be missing any Elk.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Oct 1, 2007)

JUST A LARGE "BUCK" LOOKING FOR A HALF-DOLLAR.


----------



## 70t351w (Oct 1, 2007)

I am sure you guys herd this one before?
Anyway
What's the difference between beer nuts and deer nuts?
Beer nuts are a $1.99 and Deer nuts are just under a buck!!!


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 1, 2007)

70t351w said:


> Sure looks to be an Elk. Put some feed out with a game camera to get a closer pic. Ask the farm owner if he may be missing any Elk.



Good idea on the feed, but I hunt the area where the feed would be and baiting is severely frowned upon in PA.

Also, I did call the game commission and was informed no one has reported a lost Elk. Good chance they just don't know it yet.


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 1, 2007)

OLD CHIPMONK said:


> JUST A LARGE "BUCK" LOOKING FOR A HALF-DOLLAR.





70t351w said:


> I am sure you guys herd this one before?
> Anyway
> What's the difference between beer nuts and deer nuts?
> Beer nuts are a $1.99 and Deer nuts are just under a buck!!!



Oh Deer, I think these are getting worse.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## joesawer (Oct 2, 2007)

It sure looks like an Elk to me.
Several years ago I read about an elk that was tagged in WY or MT that decided to migrate. He was he showed up in the St. Louis area. When the take a notion they can cover a huge amount of country without being seen.
When I was a kid in south central OK I found deer sign several times. The problem was that there had not been any deer in that part of the country for years. I was called a liar and my dad forbade me to speak of it. Well a few months later he hit a six point buck and totaled his car. Evidently the Game and Fish department had reintroduced them with out telling any one. Now they are thick as fleas in that area.


----------



## tree md (Oct 2, 2007)

Shoot It And Eat It!!!


----------



## Timberhauler (Oct 2, 2007)

There are a few private charter hunting areas up in PA,and in a few places surrounding that are stocked with elk.It's possible that they're starting to multiply and spread out.There have been reported sightings of elk not too far from me down in Georgia...If I happen to see one while deer hunting,then....whoops...I thought it was a really big deer.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## oneadam12 (Oct 2, 2007)

It looks like an elk, but it might be a red stag. They look a lot alike, but the red stag is a lot smaller than an elk.


----------



## Ed*L (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like an Elk to me.

There is an Elk farm 1/2 mile from me, the bulls have been bugling for a month now. That one could have gotten out while trying to get to a cow.

Here in Mi we have a pretty liberal policy on critters like that....

Ed

Control of Certain Nuisance Species

Any ear-tagged cervids (members of the deer and elk family) found outside of a fence of a registered cervidae facility for more than 48 hours may be taken by hunting during designated deer and elk seasons if the individual has a valid hunting license. 

Certain exotic cervids found outside of a fence of a cervidae facility for more than 48 hours may be taken by hunting year-round if the individual has a valid hunting license.

Hunters also may shoot feral swine (free-ranging pigs) within certain Michigan counties if the individual has a valid hunting license of any type. The list of open counties may be accessed on the DNR Web site (click here). Hunters who harvest a feral swine are asked to submit parts of the animal to a DNR office for disease testing.


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 2, 2007)

oneadam12 said:


> It looks like an elk, but it might be a red stag. They look a lot alike, but the red stag is a lot smaller than an elk.



Good call. I'm going to look into that. This animal didn't have a dark brown shaggy mane and didn't look to be more than 500 lbs or so. Also, the rack was very tall, but not wide at all.


----------



## PB (Oct 2, 2007)

There is a wild population of Elk that the PA game commission reintroduced in the 90's. They are primarily in the center of the state, they could be spreading their range. They are about up to 800 individuals. Beautiful to hear them bugling in the alleghenies.


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 2, 2007)

Could be, but I would be surpised since the game commission hasn't made any announcements to that effect. This animal was only about 17 minutes north of Harrisburg.


----------



## PB (Oct 2, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> Could be, but I would be surpised since the game commission hasn't made any announcements to that effect. This animal was only about 17 minutes north of Harrisburg.



They are in pretty high numbers in Centre county. The game commission isn't very good at telling us what is going on sometimes, like the coyote reintroduction. I have seen them around the huntington area, elk that is, coyote are everywhere.


----------



## PB (Oct 2, 2007)

PA plumber you are lucky to live in such a nice area, I would kill to see an elk near my house. Up here we get the occasional moose, but back home in NW PA all we get is a whole lot of road killed deer.


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 2, 2007)

I think it would be great if we would get a herd down this way. I have never been really close to an elk before(Approx. 8' or so). They sure are a pretty animal.


----------



## raycarr (Oct 2, 2007)

We have tons of Roosevelt Elk around here, some are pretty big, which seems odd because our deer are kinda small.
They do have elk hunts here, have to put up big $ and hope you draw a tag.


----------



## rb_in_va (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like an elk to me. Mule deer have Y shaped tines, but the only ones that are Y shaped on that animal are the top ones, typical of a elk. I grew up looking at elk horns (my dad had 3 5X5s on the wall). The cream colored patch on the rump looks like elk too.


----------



## GASoline71 (Oct 5, 2007)

That is an elk... 

The Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation has been working for quite some time with the state wildlife angencies to bring elk back to their native ranges. They have been integral in the transplanting of elk into Pennsylvania, Oklahoma, Nebraska, and Arkansas... just to name a few states.

Gary


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 8, 2007)

*Closure*

Just to give this some closure...

I spoke with the PA Game Commission a few minutes ago and they confirmed an elk had gotten off of a private farm last Monday. As of today, the animal is still loose. Maybe he'll turn up again.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Oct 8, 2007)

*PA Plumber???*

You going Elk Hunting in Pa. this year???


----------



## ASD (Oct 8, 2007)

taste like dear to me


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 8, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> You going Elk Hunting in Pa. this year???





ASD said:


> taste like dear to me




LOL. I did ask the Game Commisssion about that, and was informed; "Without an Elk permit, I am not allowed by law to shoot that lost elk."


----------



## GASoline71 (Oct 10, 2007)

ASD said:


> taste like dear to me



Not even close... elk is the "meat of the gods".  

Gary


----------



## PB (Oct 10, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Not even close... elk is the "meat of the gods".
> 
> Gary



Won't dispute that, but bear sure is tasty. Moose has a good taste as well.


----------

